# Hesitation on acceleration



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guys,
I found out the problem with my trail.It was making a weird high pitch noise on early morning start up and the vehicle was idling very low when on load like using power steering,power windows and ac.

The timing chain was stretched and the tensioner seemed to be damaged and the timing of the vehicle was totally off. After they were both changed and the ecu settings reset the vehicle runs much smoother.

The only problem I find is that there is a hesitation on acceleration especially when driving on the highway.Whatever the problem is; it is not coming up on the diagnostic machine.

What can this be cos I'm now thinking of the air flow meter(which is only three months old),Throttle Body and accelerator system or worst case scenario the fuel pump.

Do you have any ideas?

Please note that I have a used 2001 X-trail doing at least 66,000KMs.


----------



## jchebditch (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 2001 X trail as well with the same problem. 2.2 Di engine. My garage has spent the last 9 months trying to find the problem. Stripped the fuel pump and it was fine. Cleaned out the turbo but no change. A false lead was that the engine light was coming on and going into limp mode. Turned out was a loose connection on the accelerator. the computer when hooked up shows nothing. We tried recording using the computer, mechanic driving , me pressing the button! Sent the data off to Nissan but no luck.
There was a recall in 2003 to with sensor positions and stalling that I am going to get my garage to investigate.

John


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks bro,
I will look in to this loose lead on the accelerator.I'm also looking at the fact that the throttle body and the fire wire accelerator may need to go thru a re-learning (via the CD Manual if using prompts or using diagnostic machine) because all the symptoms seem to point to the sluggish behavior via acceleration.

Wrong signals coming from accelerator means wrong interpretation and thus intermittent or sluggish flat spots via acceleration.

Either way I will keep you in touch and thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## jchebditch (Mar 23, 2006)

*Hesitation cured*

The hesitation has been with us for nearly a year. Several times the engine warning light has come on but always out of garage hours. It would clear before we could get the garage to to see the car. The error code that came out said it was the accelerator electronics box. The mechanics were doubtful. Finally we got the light on and they got it to the garage. Much testing , conclusion, it is the accelerator box!

£500 later and a new box we have smooth acceleration.

Turns out there have been other reports of this problem and Nissan have modified the box.

John


----------

